# Anchor Need Some Help



## gothooked (Feb 1, 2010)

Need a little help ! Which shallow water anchor. Power pole or Minn kota Talon ???? Thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

power pole for the win


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Both have their advantaged
Talon- up to $600 dollars cheaper, goes deeper, quiter, easy to remove, one touch drop and retract, and includes a remote control. I hear they are being stolen alot because they can be taken off so easy though.

Power pole- easier to clean, harder to steal, can retract with loss of power, but I think you have to buy the remote seperate , have heard plenty of good things about power pole too


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Been a while since I researched, but I think the MinnKota is freshwater only!

If your shallow water fish'n for reds, nothing beats the power pole!





gothooked said:


> Need a little help ! Which shallow water anchor. Power pole or Minn kota Talon ???? Thanks


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Talon are for use in saltwater also. I have a power pole on my boat and would not trade it for the world. I fished on a boat up at Lake Martin that had a talon on it and I didn't care for the design.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a video that will tell you all about the Talon. I've got a PowerPole and the Talon has got some pretty cool features that I don't have - but I love my PowerPole.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the you tube video. I stand corrected the talon was not the system i was thinking of. 

It looks pretty cool to me, less moving parts, more features, easier installation. I'd like to see one in action.
:thumbup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Dig-in Achors*

Has anyone tried the Dig in anchor products? they anon-powered and the anchors can double as poles for maneuvering.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Johnms said:


> Has anyone tried the Dig in anchor products? they anon-powered and the anchors can double as poles for maneuvering.


 
I have a Stick-it pole. OK for anchoring in when current is not an issue and the wind is really stong. If the current/wind is too stong you can't get it set before you drift off away from where you're trying to stick it. 

My opinion Minn Kota tries to get way to "fancy" with their stuff. I have not had good luck with Minn Kota and their warranties are not good either. Until more proven I go with a power pole. I have never heard anything negitive on the power pole.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

gothooked said:


> Need a little help ! Which shallow water anchor. Power pole or Minn kota Talon ???? Thanks


Don't know the record for Minn Kota customer service; but I needed PP customer service a few months back and got probably the best customer service I've ever gotten from any vendor.


----------

